# Unable to find FreeBSD 8.4 ISO (release) for Sparc64



## hansivers (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm unable to find on the main FreeBSD FTP site and mirrors the Sparc64 ISO for FreeBSD 8.4 final release. I am able to find the 8.3 ISO for Sparc64: http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/8.3/ as well as the 8.4 RC2 ISO: http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/sparc64/ISO-IMAGES/8.4/. But there is no final release of 8.4 for Sparc64. Anybody have any hints about why? 

Many thanks in advance!

Hans


----------



## sossego (Oct 9, 2013)

There is only i386, pc98, and AMD64 listed at http://www.freebsd.org/where.html .


----------



## hansivers (Oct 9, 2013)

Yop, I've noticed it when searching for the release ISO.

My question is more about why there was no release ISO for sparc64 for 8.4. For 8.3, both RC2 and RELEASE ISO are available on sparc64. Same thing for 9.2.

I've consulted both -stable and -sparc64 mailings lists archives, searching for a thread about potential build problems to explain the decision to not release sparc64 ISO but I've found nothing..


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 9, 2013)

The third  Release Candidate (RC) builds for the FreeBSD-8.4 release cycles for SPARC64 is not available. According to FreeBSD Release Engineering article is possible that may be announced the fourth RC (and probably last). Then, will be announced the Final Release.

Also you might want to send an email to re@freebsd.org and ask the same question.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2013)

You need to contact the platform maintainer(s). SPARC64 is a Tier 2 platform and therefor releases aren't made by the release engineering teams.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/committers-guide/archs.html


----------

